# Nicolai Gedda?



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been told by friends that the great Swedish tenor died today but I can't find an official confirmation, does anyone here know something about Gedda's state?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I saw that on Amazon opera.
One of my very favorites. :angel:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Very sad news if true. One of the last great singers.

Edit: apparently it's just a rumour started by an anonymous Wikipedia user- hopefully it isn't true.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Rumour or not, did a quick sweep over Swedish Internet Media and there's nothing announced as of this moment! 

/ptr


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Over on OPERA-L they are reporting that it is NOT true, that Gedda is alive and well and someone has spoken with him.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Gedda seems indeed to be alive and well according to this source - http://slippedisc.com/2015/05/nicolai-gedda-is-alive-and-well/ - thank God! Wikipedia removed the date of death from his page now.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Very good to hear.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, that the announcement was made on Lebrecht's Slipped Disc sorta speaks for itself!


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Well he is turning 90 this year. Hopefully there are many years left


----------

